# Working woman's sofrito (Cuban style)



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sofrito is the "holy trinity" cooking base of latin food(there are more than 3 ingredients). If you like cuban food and cannot find it log onto www.icuban.com. They have delicious recipes that are easy to follow   I usually make a big batch of this cooking base and divide it in ice cube trays and freeze. When I run out this recipe will tide me over until I can make the large one. This recipe you will be able to find the ingredients everywhere except cilantro you can leave it out too

1 large yellow onion or 2 med yellow onions
1 green pepper membrane and seeds removed 
1 red pepper membrane and seeds removed
1 whole head of garlic peeled
2-3 plum tomatoes
1 bunch of cilantro leaves and tender stems only
1 tbs cumin powder
1 tbs oregano
1 tbs of dried parsley or a half a bunch fresh. 
The juice and pulp of 2 limes. 

Process all of this in a food processor or blender until it forms a purée. By all means if you like it chunkier then process to your liking. Separate into containers and freeze. 

1/4-1/2 cup of this base is sufficient for any recipe. 

I use it in my yellow rice
Any color beans
Chili
Marinade for pernil
Beef stew (Cuban style) 
In my hamburgers

I am also willing to share recipes too!


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 17, 2013)

You also can add 2 jalapeño peppers to it as well. I don't bc some of the recipes don't use it but If it does I add separately.


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree with the ice cube storage, because this stuff doesn't keep well.   If you're doing anything Latin, you MUST have this around.  No exceptions. 

For a Puerto Rican spin you can also try using culantro (aka recao) one-for-one with cilantro.  Might have to grow it yourself depending on you live.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 18, 2013)

when i do the major batch(on the weekend) i definatly add a couple of bunches (i triple the above recipe). I love recao but its not available in my local supermarket. i have to travel 20 minutes each way to get it. who ever has it usually doesnt have everything else i need at the time so its a minimum of two stops. This is the.... weekday, i ran out and i just have to make a small amount for tonights dinner batch lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2013)

I just made a similar recipe sans Cumin and Oregano but added about 2oz of Ham. Used 1/2C in a batch of Arroz con Gandules. I froze 1/2C packages for future use. I will save this recipe for a future try. Just noticed you are willing to share Recipes so right off I would like to see your Yellow Rice and Pernil recipe...I'm a HUGE FAN of any Latin Cuisine...JJ

BTW...I checked the Three Guy's site and looked at the Tamale Recipe. Have you ever made these? If so, is it really necessary to Cook the filling before filling the husks or can sufficient Masa Harina be added to get the consistency then just steam them to cook them in the Husk?


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I just made a similar recipe sans Cumin and Oregano but added about 2oz of Ham. I cant add ham because of health reasons, i love latin food but if im not careful it doesnt love me.lol Used 1/2C in a batch of Arroz con Gandules. I froze 1/2C packages for future use. I will save this recipe for a future try. Just noticed you are willing to share Recipes so right off I would like to see your Yellow Rice and Pernil recipe...I'm a HUGE FAN of any Latin Cuisine...JJ I made yellow rice last night and it is very simple i will definatly tell you how.
> 
> BTW...I checked the Three Guy's site and looked at the Tamale Recipe. Have you ever made these? No i havent but i have watch it being made.  If so, is it really necessary to Cook the filling before filling the husks (no, its a matter of preference) or can sufficient Masa Harina be added to get the consistency then just steam them to cook them in the Husk? you can make them both ways it is a matter of preference. and one more in addition you can make what they call Tamal en la Casuela (Tamale in a pot)


Hi Chef JJ,

Ok so you have sofrito and you know how to make it, awsome! Something to remember about spanish rice whether its white or yellow, is that its a 1:1 ratio of rice to water(liquid). so if you have one cup of rice, its one cup of water. 2 cups of rice to 2 cups of water. a little bit of vegetable oil and white table salt.

tonight is friday, saturday morning im going to post step by step instructions on how to make white rice like my mother in law taught me. (i am married to a cuban, and when i tell you it was a whole new way of how i had to learn how to cook). I will also try and show you yellow if time permits, both will be separate.Yellow is the same concept but a little different. if you learn the white first the rest will be easier to remember, you can also add to your recipes later on to make it yellow as well. stay tuned...


----------

